# What Is This????



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

My son found this when he turned over a rock beside the river...... I was just wondering if anyone knows what it is or if anyone has ever seen one of these before????




























Any ideas?????


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Its a grub... Beetle larva or cyst. I'm researching the hell out of it right now cause I'm bored and you've peeked my curiousity. Closest I have found are the turf beetle and the Japanese beetle. Will keep looking and will post the info when I find it. Very gross btw


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Alright, it's been about an hour... I give up. Being that you're in Tennessee, it could be a form of cucujidae, which is a bark eating beetle resposible for killing lotsa trees out there. Being that it was found under a stone kinda throws me off though. There are only a couple of beetle species of larvae that live under rocks next to rivers in your area. I kept running into little snags, like if it was shrimp-like it was brown, or if it had large mandibles it was all white. I also checked out queen ants and temites and wasn't even close. I would just leave it at "it's a grub". Those mandibles can hurt though, and what ever it bites will get coated in a thick layer of acid, so watch out!


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

THAT THING is SO NASTY!!!
Now I love reptiles of all sorts, snakes, lizards, etc. But insects?!?!?!?!!? Eww I might have nightmares.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

did anyone see cloverfeild? what is it, about 14 inches across all curled up like that? no really its probably a helgamite.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

Cloverfield is right!


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

this is christels husband. it looks kind of like a larva of the hurcules beetle or the giant army ants of south america. either way it doesn't look like any thing native to tennessee.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

Upon all the different types of beetle I found....I think it is a Stag beetle pupa (stage after larvae, but before beetle) ... All the pics I could find were very similar aside from coloring....but the reading said they get darker with exposure to light.......


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

kill it!!!! ewww!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> did anyone see cloverfeild?


Lol my husband bought it for me yesterday lol. I think it is one of those lol

Naw but really just plain ewwwwww on that bug. 
My plan for the bug:flush:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

What is it?

I don't know, what's it taste like? LOL :angeldevi


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

dont know what it is, but cloverfield was imo stupid.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> what's it taste like? LOL


Taste like chicken!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It kinda looks like shrimp... You should saute it in some butter and garlic then let us know.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

advocatekennels said:


> this is christels husband. it looks kind of like a larva of the hurcules beetle or the giant army ants of south america. either way it doesn't look like any thing native to tennessee.


well i should have brought it home.....maybe it was a new species!!!!!!!!! LOL Then I'll saute it with garlic and butter.....ANd I'll see who wants to eat it cause it DAMN sure won't be me!!!!!LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

if you brought it home you would have to touch it. I get the heebie jeebies just lookin at it!


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

redog said:


> if you brought it home you would have to touch it. I get the heebie jeebies just lookin at it!


LMAO I could have put it in a jar with a stick!!!! If it was a NEW species it would be worth touching it.... I'd GET PAID for finding it!!!!!! LOL It is pretty FREAKY looking tho HUH?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*WTF!! Looks like it has a beak  
I say put it in a container and take it to a univesity or something like that and see what they have to say about it. Its ugly but cool looking ...ewwww*


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Taste like chicken!!


LMAO!!! , Why is it that everything taste like chicken?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Midwest Bully said:


> *WTF!! Looks like it has a beak
> I say put it in a container and take it to a univesity or something like that and see what they have to say about it. Its ugly but cool looking ...ewwww*


I agree with you. I would get it and take it somewhere. It does look like it has a beak....gross, but cool. Not many species of insects that I know about has beaks. I know Grubs don't, b/c I feed those nasty things to my Oscars all the time.
This is one for my 11 year old bug expert daughter. She is constantly catching some creepy crawly thing. I am going to show her your pics. She wants to be a anthrapologist when she gets older and has all kinds of bug books.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Are those wings on it? Looking at the pick, thats not a beak but pinchers right?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I could not help myself. I copied and pasted the pics to an email to one of the professors' in the Anthropology Dept. at U.S.C.! I hope you do not mind. I just really want to know what kind of creepy crawly that is.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

MetalGirl30 said:


> I could not help myself. I copied and pasted the pics to an email to one of the professors' in the Anthropology Dept. at U.S.C.! I hope you do not mind. I just really want to know what kind of creepy crawly that is.


that's just fine!! I am still curious to know EXACTLY what it is?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What if there is more and one craws into your bed?:angeldevi


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

american_pit13 said:


> What if there is more and one craws into your bed?:angeldevi


Have you been reading Stephen King again??


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I got a call back from the biology dept. at USC they said that it looks like a grub but then again it doesn't that they would have to see it to really tell. So I guess we are left to wonder!!!!! DANG IT!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> Have you been reading Stephen King again??


Dean Koontz


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> What if there is more and one craws into your bed?:angeldevi


Ugh! Now Im itching all over! I can deal with all sorts of things such as reptiles and stuff but when it comes to bugs I draw the line. THAT THING is so terribly gross.


----------



## advocatekennels (May 8, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> My plan for the bug:flush:


Yes, someone, please find it and send it on down the river or down the toilet!:thumbsup:


----------

